# UberX Rejected My Application



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Uber rejected my application because of a ticket / conviction of illegal u turn (driving wrong side of road is officially what the cop wrote) and I have a total of 1 point on my license yet I was rejected??? 

I didn't do traffic school so maybe if I Do traffic school and it's cleared I can reapply and get my $500? Does anyone know? Currently emailing uber as well..


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Consider yourself lucky. Like you dodged a bullet. Move on.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Like you dodged a bullet. Move on.


I was going to get 10 rides and get my $500. I'm already a lyft driver. Still looking for employment but $500 in the meantime can't hurt.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Like you dodged a bullet. Move on.


Agreed! Maybe perhaps the requirement is to have a record far worse then that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Congrats!


Well thank you. I needed a boost today.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

They must've made it stricter to apply now...i shit you not when i applied a year ago, i have 3 tickets...1 for illegal left turn, 1 for reckless driving, and one for speeding...all are moving violations...

Also have skeletons in my closet from my background too but i'm not going into that...they accepted me and i was driving in a week.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Uber rejected my application because of a ticket / conviction of illegal u turn (driving wrong side of road is officially what the cop wrote) and I have a total of 1 point on my license yet I was rejected??? ..


they actually told you that was the sole reason they rejected you?

but yeah no biggie right now, the rates are only 1.02/mile, although Uber has shown that they do raise rates
best thing going right now are the gurantees, who knows how long they last


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I thought it was far more difficult to pass Lyft's screening process.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I thought it was far more difficult to pass Lyft's screening process.


well for the most part with Uber you just submit documents. You clean you get 'hired'

for lyft you submit the same documents(including background checkes),but you actually have to see a real person,and they evalutate/determine if you are good enough to drive for Lyft

thats the only difference


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber requires you have a pulse. The Driver is the thing that comes with a car these daysm and usually wears out through excessive head scratching.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Raider said:


> They must've made it stricter to apply now...i shit you not when i applied a year ago, i have 3 tickets...1 for illegal left turn, 1 for reckless driving, and one for speeding...all are moving violations...
> 
> Also have skeletons in my closet from my background too but i'm not going into that...they accepted me and i was driving in a week.


Did you sign up for a bonus? ($500 after certain number of rides?) I feel if there's an incentive they'll try to deny you access to drive. You'll get denied by any ONE thing.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> they actually told you that was the sole reason they rejected you?
> 
> but yeah no biggie right now, the rates are only 1.02/mile, although Uber has shown that they do raise rates
> best thing going right now are the gurantees, who knows how long they last


No the background check people said that and I emailed support and he confirmed my only options are to contest the rejection.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> they actually told you that was the sole reason they rejected you?
> 
> but yeah no biggie right now, the rates are only 1.02/mile, although Uber has shown that they do raise rates
> best thing going right now are the gurantees, who knows how long they last


Here's what support from uber said


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

My actual violation


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> well for the most part with Uber you just submit documents. You clean you get 'hired'
> 
> for lyft you submit the same documents(including background checkes),but you actually have to see a real person,and they evalutate/determine if you are good enough to drive for Lyft
> 
> thats the only difference


Lyft's background check is of a different type than Uber's, it definitely turns over rocks that Uber's doesn't.

Still the whole concept of screening with a criminal background check relies on the idea that bad people are super sketch and have been racking up trouble forever. But for many bad people, UberX will be their first real chance to hurt and take advantage of vulnerable people. So it makes more sense to just start interviewing drivers in person, as there are low limits to what a background check can accomplish. Uber should just start to slowly mandate dash cams. Of course because Uber's a joke, I would only buy one that I needed anyway and only if it didn't interfere with my sweet mountain bike runs.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Search "denied by lyft+background” . Very common for X drivers with arrests or alcohol offenses not to be picked up by Lyft.

You can look at the PDF background checks Uber and Lyft did on you, they look nothing alike.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Criminal history is a broad term, and an arrest is different from a charge is different from a conviction. Uber does not insist on a 100% blank criminal record.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Source is me. I applied for Uber and Lyft and was denied by one. An item was absent from Uber’s bg check and present on Lyft’s, and cited in the denial e-mail as their reason. Not divulging any more personal information for obvious reasons. I post to help other posters, this is difficult information to come by and you’re not going to get any non-primary sources on it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Point me to your source, please.


 had old stuff from 2001 and they said they only go back 7 years and i have a speeding ticket and a improper lane bs ticket on my Driver license and i got the all clear. its a case by case thing i guess. i doubt he got denied for just 1 point on driver license , had to be more to it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Not sure what your state is, and privacy laws may vary, but in CA for example you cannot (!) include many items (generally, all administrative infractions, some misdemeanors, etc.) in background checks if they are more than 7 years in the past. It's the law.


VA DC area . my criminal stuff was 12 years ago and the tickets are all this year. im just saying that you dont have to be a choir boy to be approved its a case by case thing


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

I know someone who had a retail theft in 2009 and was approved by Uber black last year but denied for Lyft this year. If you look up each ones specific requirements they are different.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> So now might be a good time for the trolls to acknowledge that Uber's background checks work, and that Uber does reject potential drivers.
> Now the cab drivers on here can let me know if mizzrock would indeed also not drive a cab if she had tried..


By far, the best background check is the BCIA 8016. Whether a consumer or driver, you should be insisting that Uber use it to protect yourselves and your passengers.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Proof, or I say you just regurgitated mindless blabber.
> 
> And the idea of Uber mandating us drivers to install dash cams is a moronic idea. By all means, install one in your cab to record the "superior service" you provide..


A $200 dash cam can and likely will save your ass from insurance fraud, being falsely accused, illogical people, etc. Worth every penny


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Uber doesn't care about points and shit, might be a state to state thing. You live in California they have laws about were people can and can not smoke, so wouldn't be surprised the law for driving is intense.


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

**** UBER ...


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------

